# Online ordering



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

When shopping at the malls or local stores we can't find items in stock when it comes to computer parts/components, computer peripherals, shoes and sandals that fit and the right color, makeup for my wife after market add on's for the smart phone or in my case the correct RAM for my desktop (I ordered today) and so many other goods that we've begun to ordering online COD and so far it's been great and the shipping time averages 3 days at minimal ship costs.

After traveling several times to a larger major chained mall and it takes us 2 hrs plus only to find out they don't carry, it's not in stock ever... Plus the guppy-I-don't-care look I now see us ordering online regular.

A new mall just opened up in our area and what a bust it has virtually no chained restaurants except a local pizza spot that I probably won't eat at and just the normal tiny food stalls and the same old stuff-junk low quality products such as locally made furniture, overpriced department clothes that won't fit Westerners so what downer because I was looking forward to the opening. And what about those non stick fry pans and pots no mall or grocery store sells these of quality and the prices are outrageous for what you pay for so we ordered from one of the infomercials or TV spots and I found their online spot and ordered this way we now have a really nice set of pots and pans.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Yeah, I'd rather support a local business, but they do make it difficult.

Sometimes it's just so much easier to order online or wait until I'm in Singapore or Sydney.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi MCA not sure if you have a car but you might consider going to a HMR store ! Went there today ( Santa Rosa ) and they have in stock some xxl shirts . They sell many things from the US and AUS but make sure the items you buy have a price label on with a barcode ! Otherwise they wont sell them to you ! They sell furniture, tools HP PCs mini ones , TVs, Generators and they also sell alot of junk laid out on tables you can find bargains there ! If you need pc parts theres a pc store in Los Banos that sells parts.
Just up from the crossing ( on the same side as Jollibee and after Mercury Drug, ) there is also another one just outside the university gate ( vega mall ) upstairs, had my mother board replaced there very friendly and helpfull


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Hard to find parts and items*



expatuk2016 said:


> Hi MCA not sure if you have a car but you might consider going to a HMR store ! Went there today ( Santa Rosa ) and they have in stock some xxl shirts . They sell many things from the US and AUS but make sure the items you buy have a price label on with a barcode ! Otherwise they wont sell them to you ! They sell furniture, tools HP PCs mini ones , TVs, Generators and they also sell alot of junk laid out on tables you can find bargains there ! If you need pc parts theres a pc store in Los Banos that sells parts.
> Just up from the crossing ( on the same side as Jollibee and after Mercury Drug, ) there is also another one just outside the university gate ( vega mall ) upstairs, had my mother board replaced there very friendly and helpfull


Thank you Expatuk.. XX shirts hey that sounds perfect, Sta Rosa is a long stretch with many a winding roads of transportation I don't have a car anymore.

I can never find local XXX sized underwear anywhere it's been 5 years but they used to sell it and a perfect fit for my 36 waist Lol so that'll be my next shop online item the US branded underwear is not branded for Westerners I found out the hard way I bought a well known brand size XX and expensive 3 pairs for 450 pesos it worked once and then shrunk just enough that I had to give them to my wife. 

I do remember seeing some of these computer spots on the side of the road in Los Banos north of the city and some good deals. They sell brand new mother boards and some of the more modern desk top parts in my area so after a couple more years I'll upgrade to something nice with all the modern advances.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

I have aleways said you can buy anything you want here very easily, except quality.

I was shopping for new kitchen knives a while ago, any store back home that carried kitchen stuff had very good quality knives, a specialist store had chief high quality knives in a great assortment.

All I could find was really cheap ones until I went to a specialty place in MoA, there they had regular good quality knives at about 1.5x the price off them back home.

A lot of Amazon still will ship here. They generally take a duty and tax deposit so no issues clearing and no surprises, still can cost a lot but at least you can get good quality stuff.

You can also check out mail forwarders, I have used myus.com but there are others, they will aggregate a number of orders and ship it all at once but you pay the tax and duty on arrival.


----------

